# I don't get it...(food related question)



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So with all these recalls everyone who feeds kibble is up in arms about what to feed and I get that. I would be worried too, if my dog were on one of the brands recalled.

But for the safety of my pet and the people that feed him I would do anything to make it right (so to speak)...

On my other forum, basically the rescue I got Avery from, there are many many kibble feeders, and many people have been asking what the alternates to Diamond products are. Myself and a couple other people have listed other options like Acana, Orijen, Fromm, Nutricsa, Earthborn...and I'm sure there are others.

What baffles my mind is that people don't want to throw out their dog food? I understand it is not killing dogs and that it is more of a people recall, but just the fact there is a recall, I personally would be done with a product so fast I wouldn't even think about it. One person in particular is saving the bag she has and is waiting for it to blow over?? I don't get it. She also seems to have an issue ordering online, in other words if a brand of food can't be found in store she won't buy it....

Am I crazy? I don't think its a big deal to order online or find another food but is it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Why can't they take it back to the store and get a refund? Isn't that what a recall means?

Although I think the real answer to your question is people are fricken cheapskates.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea Nikie your probably right. I have heard tons of great things about TOTW, but when they decide to let another company manufacture their food, well I begin to question their overall values as a company. And I realize lots of companies do it because well lets be honest, the bottom line is more important than the quality of their food. Or at least that's how I see it. If you want your brand of dog food to be a staple in every dog home than perhaps you should be involved in how its made, to ensure your customers are getting the best product possible.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What really amazes me is the dog food companies keep doing this over and over with total disregard for our dogs' health, they ignore reports such as Bett's who has been trying to get some response from them for weeks about her three sick dogs and then say "No dog illnesses reported" - we have seen repeatedly that they don't give a crap

and then people still trust them, for some reason. And are shocked when it happens AGAIN. 

The human mind never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

My parents aren't throwing out our bag of TOTW and I don't have a problem with it. He has like a weeks worth of it left so if it was going to make him sick is probably would have and my parents have no clue what else to feed. I'm going to be home from college today so I can help them switch to something else. I can't just tell them a brand because money is a huge factor for us and I'll have to walk around the store comparing ingredients and prices for a while. If we had a brand new bag we probably would have returned it, but I really am not all that concerned about anyone getting sick from the bag we have especially since TOTW hasn't even tested positive for salmonella.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have an unopened bag of Wellness Core Ocean that I am waiting on opening in case it gets recalled. One brand of Wellness has so far, but not the core. I am not even sure if I can return it. It's the first time I bought food from Petco. 

I was finishing up a bag of TOTW when the first recall was announced. The Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice. By the time it got to TOTW that bag was long gone. 

I see me staying with small companies from now in. This is crazy trying to figure out who and where your dog food is made. It feels like Diamond has a quarter of the dog food market right now. The seem as big a Purina.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure why they wouldn't just take the food back.. I feed Wilson 50/50 raw & kibble, and his kibble was TOTW. Yesterday I took it back in a TRASH bag without a receipt to the store I got it from and they gave me a full refund!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am actually not that concerned for the salmonella situation at all, if some want to cheap out and save their bags who am I to judge? Over the years I am sure I have given my dogs (and handled myself) plenty of salmonella through various store bought treats containing poultry and eggs. And I am sure they have gobbled down lots of salmonella from wild bird poop and similar. To me it's more interesting to see how affected companies handles a situation like this. It says a lot about what kind of ppl and company I as a consumer is dealing with.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's nice to see the other side of it. I could see if moneys tight of if you don't know what to switch to. And I said at the beginning I understand it's most likely not going to hurt the dogs (though I have heard of dogs getting salmonella, not sure how though)...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

nlboz said:


> I have an unopened bag of Wellness Core Ocean that I am waiting on opening in case it gets recalled. One brand of Wellness has so far, but not the core. I am not even sure if I can return it. It's the first time I bought food from Petco.


Wellness (or rather WellPet) contracts with multiple companies with facilities for manufacturing their product lines. Core was manufactured at American Nutrition plants from what I researched about Wellness, so unless they've changed quietly to Diamond you should be fine.
My finicky cat eats Core too.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I returned all my bags(opened and unopened) of TOTW immediately upon Diamond issuing the recall. 
When I got to the store, the clerk checked the codes and said that my bags were not part of the recall.
Told him I didn't care. I didn't want the food and I wasn't going ot feed it. 
They refunded me 100% for all of it. Opened bags, no receipt. They too kit back.

I have always fed Fromm too, so I stuck with that and picked up a bag of Nutrisource...$1 more than TOTW, very similar formula.
I'm done with Diamond.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> My parents aren't throwing out our bag of TOTW and I don't have a problem with it. He has like a weeks worth of it left so if it was going to make him sick is probably would have and my parents have no clue what else to feed. I'm going to be home from college today so I can help them switch to something else. I can't just tell them a brand because money is a huge factor for us and I'll have to walk around the store comparing ingredients and prices for a while. If we had a brand new bag we probably would have returned it, but I really am not all that concerned about anyone getting sick from the bag we have especially since TOTW hasn't even tested positive for salmonella.


Where in MA are you? (I'm in MA also).
If you're close enough, I could point you to places with the best prices.
I'd take a look at Nutrisource and Earthborn. Both have grain free varieties, very similar to TOTW and almost the same price-maybe $1 or $2 more per bag.
Let me know if I can help point you in the right direction....believe me, I have worked hard to find all the best deals around here.


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

kady05 said:


> Not sure why they wouldn't just take the food back.. I feed Wilson 50/50 raw & kibble, and his kibble was TOTW. *Yesterday I took it back in a TRASH bag *without a receipt to the store I got it from and they gave me a full refund!


That's hilarious! I wish I would have done that - I didn't have the bag or the receipt. And it was 1/2 of the 30lb bag. Not taking any chances, I just threw the rest of my TOTW in the garbage.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bxrdogs4me said:


> That's hilarious! I wish I would have done that - I didn't have the bag or the receipt. And it was 1/2 of the 30lb bag. Not taking any chances, I just threw the rest of my TOTW in the garbage.


I felt kind of bad.. but I called first to make sure they were okay with it LOL. I had probably 20lbs. of the 30lb. bag left, full refund still. I love my pet store


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

A friend is a Wellness rep. She said Core is not made at Diamond. I had 2 bags that I bought online so am now transitioning them to Orijen while I use up the Core.
Annette


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Yea Nikie your probably right. *I have heard tons of great things about TOTW, but when they decide to let another company manufacture their food, well I begin to question their overall values as a company*. And I realize lots of companies do it because well lets be honest, the bottom line is more important than the quality of their food. Or at least that's how I see it. If you want your brand of dog food to be a staple in every dog home than perhaps you should be involved in how its made, to ensure your customers are getting the best product possible.


TOTW is actually Diamond's own personal brand. They launched it after their 2007 recall disaster. Now, the TOTW name is jeopardized . . . I wonder if Diamond will create another new brand for itself.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

This is why I don't feed kibble anymore too. I started feeding one of the food from the maker of this recall when my dog got her sickest. When I first started buying it it had about 8 ingredients, when I stopped feeding it and started incorporating raw it had so many I couldn't count.

The best thing I ever did for my pets was go to raw....hands down....no worries...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I also don't get the OT at all....I'm on a couple groups in Facebook where I posted about all the recalls and had multipul people say "oh I'm not in those states, I'm good!" or "Oh those aren't my favors, I'm good.". I just don't get it....I wouldn't and will never trust or suggest these brands again(wellness core might be the only one because of being manifactured differently...although if/when I suggest it I will always then watch that dog for any issues!!)


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Where in MA are you? (I'm in MA also).
> If you're close enough, I could point you to places with the best prices.
> I'd take a look at Nutrisource and Earthborn. Both have grain free varieties, very similar to TOTW and almost the same price-maybe $1 or $2 more per bag.
> Let me know if I can help point you in the right direction....believe me, I have worked hard to find all the best deals around here.


I'm in Natick. We have two places we go to, Pet World and Especially for Pets, both have most of the good brands, Pet World might have a bigger variety. I think I'll likely end up with Earthborn, but I want to walk around the store for a while and make sure it's the best I can get in my parents' budget. I don't really like that nutrisource is lower protein than the TOTW so I don't think I'd get that, but I think Earthborn looks about the same as TOTW.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I'm in Natick. We have two places we go to, Pet World and Especially for Pets, both have most of the good brands, Pet World might have a bigger variety. I think I'll likely end up with Earthborn, but I want to walk around the store for a while and make sure it's the best I can get in my parents' budget. I don't really like that nutrisource is lower protein than the TOTW so I don't think I'd get that, but I think Earthborn looks about the same as TOTW.


Where are you seeing that the protein levels of the Nutrisource are lower than TOTW? The grain free Seafood Select has the same protein level (25%) as TOTW. 
The Earthborn grain free formulas have higher (in some formulas-much higher) protein levels. 

Nutrisource is the closest match to TOTW in formulas, protein and calories. 
Earthborn is a great food and a good laternative to TOTW...but it does not match up quite as well with TOTW as Nutrisource does. If anything-Earthborn is much BETTER than TOTW.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I'm in Natick. We have two places we go to, Pet World and Especially for Pets, both have most of the good brands, Pet World might have a bigger variety. I think I'll likely end up with Earthborn, but I want to walk around the store for a while and make sure it's the best I can get in my parents' budget. I don't really like that nutrisource is lower protein than the TOTW so I don't think I'd get that, but I think Earthborn looks about the same as TOTW.


BTW...my son is working in Natick tonight....LOL


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not sure, I've been feeding Canidae chicken and rice to my dog and grain free felidae to my cat, which is (formally) manufactured by diamond. They recently bought their own plant but i'm betting the bag I have was made at diamond. My dog and cat had been eating new bags of Canidae and Felidae for a week and a half prior to the recall. If this bag hasn't done any harm to them by now, I doubt it ever will. I would without a doubt throw away my bag if it was say arsenic, metals or other toxins that were found in the food. Something like salmonella though is seems like it would be a relatively benign issue when your talking about dogs since it's rare that they ever catch it, I'm sure the raw eggs I feed him pose just as much of a risk. I think it was mainly humans they were concerned about with this particular recall.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

The TOTW forula we were feeding was 32% protein, the others are lower but I chose the High Prarie because it had a higher protein level. I went to the store intending to check out prices but basically go with Earthborn. They were completely sold out of grain free Earthborn because people feeding diamond foods had turned to it but Acana ended up being the same price for 1/2 pound smaller bag, so not too much more expensive but both more expensive than TOTW was, dad didn't seem to mind though. It's higher in calories so maybe we'll end up feeding less too, who knows. We'll just have to find something smaller than 1/4 cup to scoop with lol.


----------

